# No regrets about quitting uber this summer!!!



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I missed the good company on this forum so I am checking in. I am very happy that Uber deactivated me. In hindsight, it was one of the worst jobs I have ever had. 

Take care!!!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Same here.. earning more in fast food and happier now. Only thing I miss is the flexibility of uber and some of the drivers and pax, everything else basically sucked. The worst job Iv had hands down. Definitely a part time only job. Cash is just too low and risk too high. Eventually uber will just be micro workers doing a few trips a week to choosing to trade the equity in their car for cash. The full timers are dying out. I see the part timers sticking around because even if you don't actually make a net profit people will still opt to trade in value for their car for cash in hand


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Not everyone lives paycheck to paycheck or goes decade after decade with car payments. What someone thinks, determines what they do, what someone does, determines what they get. If someone isn't willing to learn, no one can help them; if someone is determined learn, no one can stop them.


----------

